# DIY water pump replacement?



## timo (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a 1993 maxima gxe and have to replace the water pump. I am trying to avoid labor costs so I figured I would try it myself. I have the tools and just wanted any advice or potential problems ie. belts?


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

timo said:


> I have a 1993 maxima gxe and have to replace the water pump. I am trying to avoid labor costs so I figured I would try it myself. I have the tools and just wanted any advice or potential problems ie. belts?


Try this info page:

http://www.forparts.com/ICnissantimingbelt9.03.htm

You'll need to remove one front wheel, remove all accessory belts. Typically, when water pump is replaced, timing belt is replaced as well, as these are usually done every 60k miles. This is not a procedure that is easy, so if you've never done it before, I recommend you take it to a shop.


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

if your not a mechanic dont do it


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

bigern45 said:


> if your not a mechanic dont do it


why not???? Im 19 and ive done everything that my car needs. With a little patience, and good instructions anything is possible.

on topic.
here is something very usefull.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Don't do this yourself, take it to a shop*



DRUNKHORSE said:


> why not???? Im 19 and ive done everything that my car needs. With a little patience, and good instructions anything is possible.
> 
> on topic.
> here is something very usefull.


Take my advice. This is a big job. If you do this wrong, you'll wind up without an engine. Take it a shop.


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

what do i know... im 27 and been working on cars as a profession since i was 15... knock yourself out....but fyi,.. i hope you have more than a stanley 3/8 ratchet and a set of metric sockets...


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

bigern45 said:


> what do i know... im 27 and been working on cars as a profession since i was 15... knock yourself out....but fyi,.. i hope you have more than a stanley 3/8 ratchet and a set of metric sockets...



same here. but for me its just a hobby not a profession.

timo: if u think u can do it then go ahead and do it cuz thats the only way ur gonna learn how to work on ur own car or anyone elses for that matter. download the FSM thats in a sticky in here and ur set. when doin' ur water pump change ur thermostat, change timin' belt, check timin' belt tensioner to c if its still good, check front main seal and cam seals if they r leakin' oil ( i would changed cam seals and front main seal even though it may not be leakin' oil already). i just replaced my cam seals and front main seal in my '89 about 2 weeks ago. i should have done that while i did my timin' awhile back but my dad needed the car so i had to redo the job all over again and it wasn't fun cuz i had to do it twice just cuz i didn't do it the first time. so if ur doin' the water pump just check and replace everything else thats already out in the open. good luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make sure you have a 5mm allen wrench to turn the tensioner. Also, check for coolant seapage under the right side (or rear bank) cam seal at the cylinder head welsch plug, located behind the rear timing cover. Often coolant will seap past the threads. Fix is the remove the plug, clean or replace, coat threads with RTV silicone or teflon tape, reinstall and torque to 50 ft./lbs.


----------

